# paranormal activity 4 (2012)



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi folks,here"s another good horror coming out in october,looks another worth watching,anyway here"s the trailer!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

the first three sucked. Doubt I'll spend the money to even attempt to see this one.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Seems like they're squeezing every dollar they can from this franchise. I actually haven't seen any of them yet. I'd like to see the first one someday.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Heh, they've got no reason to stop making them. They're so profitable it's absurd.

I enjoyed the first one. The second one wasn't awful. The third one had some moments, but they're really stretching the story as thin as it will go.


They are releasing a PA4 this year, but I don't think that's the trailer for it.


----------



## MasterofScare-a-monies (Jul 21, 2012)

Need to check out Paranormal Entity. Some pretty scary stuff. Liked it more than the paranormal activities.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, it's a pretty good one as found footage movies go.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I liked PA (1) a lot and had the pleasure to see it in a full theater (even better...the$2 one) and with a friend from Turkey. She was wigging out while the crowd was in full "aw hell no!" mode. I think that is the way to see this type of movie. And at home with standard speakers, you lose a lot. 2 was decent. Had some good startles. Still haven't seen 3. Am open-minded about 4.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

MurrayTX said:


> I liked PA (1) a lot and had the pleasure to see it in a full theater (even better...the$2 one) and with a friend from Turkey. She was wigging out while the crowd was in full "aw hell no!" mode. I think that is the way to see this type of movie. And at home with standard speakers, you lose a lot. 2 was decent. Had some good startles. Still haven't seen 3. Am open-minded about 4.


yep i agree paranormal activity 1 was the best one,2nd one was ok,3rd one wasn"t so good,i wonder what the 4th will surprise us with!!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I loved PA1 mainly because I was watching it at home and it freaked my mom out. She came into the room like 5 minutes in so didn't know it was a movie. by the end she was asking me if it was fake or real footage. It helpped that I watch 'Ghost Hunters' alot so she probably thought I was watching that type of thing when she came in. I had to show her the bonuse features on the movie to get her to believe it was fake and calm down. She refused the watch the second one with me at all.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

While I can not say that this franchise is the best or even in the top 5 horror movie franchises, I love them all because my kids freak out every single time we see them!!!!! You can count me in when this bad boy comes out.

CFH


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

By the way that fake not the official real trailer.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> By the way that fake not the official real trailer.


yep your right its probably not the official real trailer everydayishalloween311


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I'll most likely see it. I own all of them on Dvd. 
but after this one they should definately put a stop to it.


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm in the minority here. I love the PA series. Why? Its in our heads. Movies today rely so much on special effects, gore, blood, body parts and people screaming in order for it to be scary. Paranormal does the opposite. It relies on dark corners, sudden sounds and movements to play on our primitive emotions for a good part of the movie. Dont you remember being afraid of the dark when you were small? I love the idea of the movie, although the last one was less than scary.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge zombie genre fan and love watching people being torn apart. I'll be at the midnight of PA4


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

The original PA was supposed to be a film class project, if I'm not mistaken. They used old fashioned mechanical effects, with no CGI. Now, though, they're using CGI and other computer effects to make it look good. To me that makes it less effective. Hopefully, they'll bomb at the box office and stop making them.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> I'll most likely see it. I own all of them on Dvd.
> but after this one they should definately put a stop to it.


yup i agree...surely 4 is more than enough....but who knows,maybe there will be a 5th one and yes we will all go and watch that one too if that happens..don"t say you wont...YOU WILL!...lol!!....


----------

